# uploading mpeg4 files to Amazon Cloud to watch on the Fire



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I need some advice from all you supertechies.  I have a program which I think is named DVDFab that will take a movie or tv episodes and crunched them into mpeg4 files.  First off can I play those on my Fire?  Second how the heck do I put them in the cloud or on the Fire itself?  I tried the direct USB hookup and it can't find the driver for it.  It asks to insert the disc that came with my Fire.  I didn't get a disc, did you?  Where can I get the device driver for the Kindle Fire and once I locate it where does it install to on my computer?  I know that shows I am clueless but how can I go about doing this?  I want to show off my fire to some folks where I know there won't be wifi so I want to have something onboard to show them the great video.

Thanks


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

Are you using Windows or Mac? I know Windows doesn't see a driver, but still has the Fire show up as a drive on the computer. If it is not showing up as a drive, look at the notifications on the Fire, one of them should show the USB connection and say "Select to copy files to/from your computer".  Then it should show up as a drive on your computer.

For the video files, make sure that they are being saved specifically in the .mp4 format. Mpeg4 can save in a large variety of formats, but the Fire can only read a couple with its native video player.  Also, once you copy them onto the device, they will not show up in the Videos section, but rather in the photo gallery. This is something that I'm hoping Amazon will improve in the future.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

FSkornia said:


> Are you using Windows or Mac? I know Windows doesn't see a driver, but still has the Fire show up as a drive on the computer. If it is not showing up as a drive, look at the notifications on the Fire, one of them should show the USB connection and say "Select to copy files to/from your computer". Then it should show up as a drive on your computer.
> 
> For the video files, make sure that they are being saved specifically in the .mp4 format. Mpeg4 can save in a large variety of formats, but the Fire can only read a couple with its native video player. Also, once you copy them onto the device, they will not show up in the Videos section, but rather in the photo gallery. This is something that I'm hoping Amazon will improve in the future.


I am using Windows. The Fire shows up as a drive but can't be opened just ejected. I am not sure where to check the notifications you mention. Is this when it is usb connected? Under device I have allow installation of applications ON.

You mentioned another thing I am trying to figure out. How to put photos on the fire. Can you help me with that as well or should I post another quesiton?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

If you have any sort of alternate launcher on your Fire, make sure you're on to the default launcher when you plug in your Kindle. If you didn't install an alternate launcher, ignore this part.

I've noticed that if I don't have my Fire on, my computer sometimes struggles, looks for drivers, etc. So I push the button to wake it up (even just to the lock screen), then plug it in via USB-- then my computer recognizes it as a drive & can see folders such as Pictures, Documents, etc. I am running Windows XP, so I'm not sure how it works on other versions.

Make sure your videos are .mp4s, then drag them into the Pictures folder. From the Fire, you'll use the Gallery app to see all of your pictures & videos, & you can view your videos from there. However, unless I'm missing something, there's no easy way to tell which video is which aside from selecting the video & viewing its details, which is a little frustrating.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you both.  The mystery has been solved.  I didn't know about the gallery app and was trying to see things I had moved over through the video tab or documents tab.  Now that I know about gallery all is happy and well on my Fire.  Another mystery solved.  I see what you mean krm0789  about the pictures and videos all having the same name.  I guess that isn't too much of a problem since there isn't enough space on the fire to have more than 1 or 2 movies anyway.

Thanks for the help krm0789  and  FSkornia .  When I can't figure out something that should be fairly straight forward it drives me freaking nuts!


----------

